# القداس الإغريغوري و الكيرلسي لأبونا بولا ملك



## Son Ava Karas (15 ديسمبر 2011)

القداس الكيرلسي لأبونا بولا ملك

اضغط هنا

  القداس الإغريغوري لأبونا بولا ملك

اضغط هنا


----------



## MinaGayed (15 ديسمبر 2011)

القداس الاغريغورى


----------

